# Yearling nigerian buck critique



## clementegal (May 23, 2013)

This is Dunkin! I'm just looking for some pros and cons on his confirmation. He is a yearling. I might have set him up on a slope... I'll take some different pictures tomorrow. Anyway here are some pictures!












































Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## desertlily (Jul 22, 2011)

I am NO expert at all, just learning. He is a very handsome guy! The pros that I see are that he has a nice level rump, a wide rear end, nice rear angulation and a pretty good brisket area. I'm not sure on the width of the front assembly, but that's probably because I've been looking at Boers too much lately ;-). The cons are that I think he could have a more level topline, he looks almost swayback to me, but that's the best I can tell. I hope I'm not too far off! Hopefully someone with more experience will chime in soon.


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

Not bad :thumbup:

His rump is level, but short. Needs more length of body. Would like to see more width in the front, but nice amount of width between the hocks. Decent width through hips and pins. Nice straight front legs, nice angulation in the rear legs. Needs a longer bone pattern. Would like to see more extension of brisket. Nice blending throughout.
Just a quick critique.


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

Could you set him up on solid ground instead of grass for a side shot? It almost looks like he is real weak in the pasterns in front, but I can't tell if it's just from the way his white sock runs crooked. :lol:


----------



## clementegal (May 23, 2013)

Yes I will take some pictures on concrete tomorrow! I just realized he is on a hill... His pee is tilted toward his front end.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## clementegal (May 23, 2013)

Ok I have some more pictures! Unfortunately it looks like he does have a dip in the chine and weak pastures but he is very strong in overall appearance In my openion!
View attachment 69814
View attachment 69815
View attachment 69816














Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## clementegal (May 23, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## OakHollowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

It is hard to tell with his pasterns. They look fine in the last picture! I think it's his white socks that are making it difficult to tell. If I could change anything, I would make him more level over the topline and give him a longer rump. Overall a pretty nice buck you have there!


----------



## clementegal (May 23, 2013)

Really? He looked way different before I shaved him! And boy am I glad I did!








Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

:ROFL: Love the difference in hair!


----------

